# Monsterlist Update!



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Message from Mark

Monsterlist Update!

I just wanted to pass along the news that at long last I have updated the
Monsterlist of Halloween Projects. We lost 90 project links but I added 20
and repointed 89 so they work and recreated the website in full HTML5. I'm
still working on a portable version for phones/tablets but at least its up!

Check it out at http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
Mark Butler


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome! I still get so many ideas from these links. Thanks!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks! we were worried about you. Glad you're back.

I realize that sometimes life gets in the way. Welcome back.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ahhh....monsterlist.....ahhhhh.........


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Cool Man....I mean like, really cool.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is awesome news! Thank you!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is a great page for any haunter to use! Thanks!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great page with lots of info. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ya!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link, digger! I'm making a sticky thread for this over in General Props since so many people use the Monsterlist as a resource.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for putting this together. It looks great.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the update Digger. Awesome site for ideas and props.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks DiggerC and Mark!
Monsterlist is an excellent resource.
Thanks for keeping it alive!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great news! Thanks Mark & Digger!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, that's a great list!!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Whenever people ask where to get ideas for Halloween, the first place I always send them is Monsterlist. 
Such a great resource with a bit of everything you can ask for especially if you don't know what you are looking for.

Thanks again for keeping it up and functioning.
:cheers:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wonderful,,,,,,,and a big Thank You to you sir!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't know if Mark haunts the forums I did post links of all your thank yous to the mailing list where he let the update known.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, that is terrific!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey that's great! I love that site.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link! Monsterlist is always fun to look at, even if you're not building at the moment.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is good news. 
Thanks for updating.


----------

